# Any guesses?? 12 week 6 day scan.... Blue or pink.... ?? Will know result on Monday!



## dollych

Hello!!,

Please can anyone take a guess if babba is Blue or Pink?.
This is my Friends scan picture and she finds out on Monday!!!. Thanks xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## campn

:blue:


----------



## Kmx

Boy


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy :)


----------



## dollych

Thanks everyone!!.....
I'm rubbish at the nub/skull thing...... That's why I put it on here for her!.Can anyone explain why they think it's s Boy?.
Any more guesses?. Her scan has been cancelled until tomorrow so I will update then. Thanks x


----------



## Kmx

There's a little nub which is pointing upwards and this suggests boy. If it was flat or pointing downwards then it suggests a girl


----------



## ssarahh

Boy guess from me too x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## madseasons

I guess I'm the only one thinking :pink: :haha:


----------



## rachwill

Boy x


----------



## caro103

I think boy too :) x


----------



## DobbyForever

Also vote boy


----------

